# No internet when computer wakes from sleep mode



## Nick89 (Mar 18, 2010)

No Internet when computer wakes from sleep mode or from cold start until I disable the Local area connection and then enable it. 

When I run the diagnostic after it fixes the connection it says this: Local Area connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration - Fixed 

But its not fixed. Every time I wake my computer up from sleep mode after its been in sleep mode for a few hours I have to disable and then enable the Local area connection.

When the computer wakes up it has a yellow triangle warning of limited or no internet access. So I have to do the above every time I wake it up.

*Things I've done so far: Update drivers, No fix.*


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 18, 2010)

Are you using both a modem and router?


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 18, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Are you using both a modem and router?



Yes, My computer is hooked up to my router and my router to my Modem.

My router is a D-link DGL-4300 108G Gaming Router


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 18, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> Yes, My computer is hooked up to my router and my router to my Modem.
> 
> My router is a D-link DGL-4300 108G Gaming Router



Ha!
I know the exact problem.  What bios version are you using?


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 18, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Ha!
> I know the exact problem.  What bios version are you using?



I don't think I updated the bios on this board.... 

I feel stupid now.......


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok here's the thing, once you do the new layout will confuse you a bit.  Take some time to figure out where everything is.  Don't use any backups from the previous version for the new firmware update.  It will screw up some stuff.  If you need to save some particular settings use the printscreen key and some sort of program to save them with (IE: PS: Elements, Gimp, etc).  From what I recall the most recent firmware update is 1.9 and it should work without any problems.  However, whenever you make changes that require a reboot don't go into the router's settings for a good minute or so.  It will reset itself eventually.

After you got it all up and running do a dnsflush.  Open CMD with admin rights and type: ipconfig /dnsflush
Then do ipconfig /release (wait a few seconds until you get a red X in the lower right corner which turns into a blue circle)
Then do a ipconfig /renew

That should get you going again.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 18, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Ok here's the thing, once you do the new layout will confuse you a bit.  Take some time to figure out where everything is.  Don't use any backups from the previous version for the new firmware update.  It will screw up some stuff.  If you need to save some particular settings use the printscreen key and some sort of program to save them with (IE: PS: Elements, Gimp, etc).  From what I recall the most recent firmware update is 1.9 and it should work without any problems.  However, whenever you make changes that require a reboot don't go into the router's settings for a good minute or so.  It will reset itself eventually.
> 
> After you got it all up and running do a dnsflush.  Open CMD with admin rights and type: ipconfig /dnsflush
> Then do ipconfig /release (wait a few seconds until you get a red X in the lower right corner which turns into a blue circle)
> ...



Yea I checked the firmware and it is version 1.7


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmm, I had 1.3 and had similar issues.  That should have been fixed with 1.6 or 1.7.  In any case just print screen any important settings you have, etc then update to 1.9.  Oh, BTW I disconnected from the internet when I updated just to be safe (IE: updated from the HD).


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Check the lease time set on the router, the lease on the IP is probably expiring while the computer is asleep, and repairing it pulls a new IP.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 18, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Check the lease time set on the router, the lease on the IP is probably expiring while the computer is asleep, and repairing it pulls a new IP.



lease time is set at 1440 minutes. I don't know if this is good or bad.

just double checked DHCP Lease Time: 1440 minutes


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> lease time is set at 1440 minutes. I don't know if this is good or bad.



Set it to the maximum allowed.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 18, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Set it to the maximum allowed.



Okay, maximum is 65535.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 18, 2010)

I would be interested to know if that fixes it or not.  As 1.7 should have fixed those issues.  For me I had a much earlier firmware.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 18, 2010)

We'll see.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 18, 2010)

It was set to 24 hours before, setting it to the max will make it ~45 days.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 19, 2010)

well I put the system in sleep mode for 20 minutes then woke it up and the Internet is fine.

However I have only experienced the connection issues when the system has been asleep for long periods of time. 

I cant do that right now as I have stuff to do but I will wake it up tomorrow morning when I wake up for work.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2010)

When your lan goes active after a restart does it pick up multiple networks?

I just went through a bout of the same type of thing on my UD7, it was seeing my home network, and randomly picking up a public network. 

I went to GB's site and found there was a march 10th update for the Lan drivers at GB. Took care of my issue. Just found it strange that we both own GB's and went through roughly the same thing, although I dont let my PC sleep, mine happened on restarts.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Mar 19, 2010)

I had the EXACT same issue and it was driving me up the fucking wall.  I had to disable/enable the NIC almost every time I started from cold boot and sometimes from sleep too.  I updated the LAN drivers and it didn't help.  I updated the BIOS and that didn't help.  Man it was sooo damn annoying! 

I found the one and only service from Apple in MSConfig witch I thought was funny because I haven't installed a damn thing from Apple.  I removed that service and it hasn't done it since!  It was a strange name like a random string of numbers compared to all the others that had proper names too.  I don't know where it came from but it's gone now!


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 19, 2010)

MN12BIRD said:


> I had the EXACT same issue and it was driving me up the fucking wall.  I had to disable/enable the NIC almost every time I started from cold boot and sometimes from sleep too.  I updated the LAN drivers and it didn't help.  I updated the BIOS and that didn't help.  Man it was sooo damn annoying!
> 
> I found the one and only service from Apple in MSConfig witch I thought was funny because I haven't installed a damn thing from Apple.  I removed that service and it hasn't done it since!  It was a strange name like a random string of numbers compared to all the others that had proper names too.  I don't know where it came from but it's gone now!



Did it have a name like this:

Id_String2.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B87 9762


----------



## MN12BIRD (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah that looks like it from what I can remember.  I simply stopped that service from starting and I haven't had this issue since!


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 19, 2010)

The DHCP lease time change has not fixed the problem. The computer sat in sleep mode from 8 pm yesterday night to 1:30 pm today. 

When I woke it from sleep mode the network Icon had the little blue circle loading symbol after it stopped loading it displayed the yellow caution symbol.






Then a couple seconds later(about 30) it went back to normal.




I tried to load google.com but it would not load, it didn't give me any errors it was just taking forever to load. It never actually loaded the page it was just stuck.

I opened the networking tab and this is what was displayed.




After this I went to my Local area connections tab.

My normal looking Local area connections.




I have LAC2 disabled because I don't use it. 

After I disable and the enable the LAC I'm using my Internet works perfectly.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 19, 2010)

What fixed the problem for me was a bios update.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, I have an idea. I wonder if you have more then 1 nic device?  You can check this by doing the following:
1.  Type: CMD in start's search box
2.  Right click on CMD from the list and Run as Administrator
3.  At the dos prompt typed: set devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices=1 (this will show all hidden devices in Device Manager)
4.  Type devmgmt.msc (this will take you to Device Manager). Click on View and select show hidden devices
5. Goto Network Adapters and see if there is more then 1 duplicate controller or older controller there.  If so delete them and reboot.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2010)

how many are supposed to be listed?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 19, 2010)

Opps, let me rephrase that a bit.  You want to look for duplicate controllers and old controllers for your nic.  Those listed in sneekypeet's pic are to be left alone.  Because I do not know what nic you are using I would point your attention to those that read *#2*.  See if that is a dup or if it's actually needed (IE: If your motherboard has more then 1 nic).


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2010)

I got a bit freaked out there for a second


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 19, 2010)

Your P55A UD7 actually has 2 nics that's why you are seeing *#2's*


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry, I meant that is had like 10 listings. Sort of a noob at what to look for to start, so seeing that many devices had me a bit woried. I figured maybe 4 at best 2 LAN and 2 ECO LAN, wasnt expecting that many to show


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, I found out some more information on this.  It was a response from HP to a customer regarding their PC so keep that in mind.




> 1. Start the Computer.
> 2. Press the F8 key when the blue HP logo appears. The Windows Advanced Options menu will appear.
> 3. Use the arrow keys to select "Safe mode" and then press Enter.
> 4. Log on to Windows as Administrator.
> ...



read the rest of it here

Edit:
You can also check your nic's properties and tab over to Advance and see if you have something called Energy Star (not sure of any other name used for this).  If it's enabled, just disable it.  This should prevent the nic from turning off.  There is the wake-up capabilities but I really don't recall how that works.   I would try this first.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 20, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Ok, I found out some more information on this.  It was a response from HP to a customer regarding their PC so keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I think this might fix the problem. Will update if it does. 

It was set to disabled.

And this.




I unchecked this.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok give it about 8 hours or so and see what happens.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 20, 2010)

PROBLEM FIXED!

Thank you guys for all your help!


----------



## qubit (Mar 20, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> PROBLEM FIXED!
> 
> Thank you guys for all your help!



My Windows 7 fails similarly to yours. As far as I can tell, it's a nasty bug in the OS, because Vista and XP before it would do Sleep/Standby perfectly.

With mine, it can wake up from Sleep, even after Sleeping for a few seconds and the network connection will fail either immediately, or a few minutes later. The only way to restore it is to reboot the sodding computer - no amount of fiddling with the NIC would bring it back, not even a little bit. This problem is so bad, that I cannot use Sleep mode at all. I have all the latest BIOS updates and OS patches, too. I did find that after a recent reliability update from Microsoft, it was a bit better, but still not fixed.

This problem happens on all hardware that I install 7 on, too, so it's not just 7 not liking certain hardware.

I've tried the settings you've posted and will report how the machine behaves on waking from Sleep mode.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 20, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> PROBLEM FIXED!
> 
> Thank you guys for all your help!



Good, I'm glad it's fixed for you.  I just don't understand why Nic manufactures don't provide antiquate documentation on what those settings do.  I only became aware of this when I wanted wanted to know what they do myself a few months ago.  Information on it is hard to find because the wording of each feature can vary from one nic maker to another.  

In any case Qubit I hope this fixes your problem as well.  If it doesn't I honestly don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 20, 2010)

This is how I changed the DHCP Lease time.


----------



## qubit (Mar 20, 2010)

Right, initial results look promising. I've put the PC into Sleep mode 3 times now for a few minutes and networking was fine afterwards each time. I set the lease time to 1 minute for the last test, too. I'll let you know if it plays up again, otherwise, nice fix, thanks.


----------

